# 77 suburban



## jarhead2042 (Mar 5, 2012)

had the chance to take a good friends suburban out and take some shots of. figured i would share a couple of my favs and get some criticism good or bad


----------



## Geaux (Mar 5, 2012)

Man, if you only had some lighting on that truck for the last shot, it would have been epic.


----------



## Frequency (Mar 5, 2012)

I liked first... iwant a still shallower depth of field in #2
#4 is wonderful, but shedding some light on the van-as has been pointed out by Geaux- would add more magic


----------



## jarhead2042 (Mar 5, 2012)

yea i wish i would have had better lighting...i was using a 30 second shutter speed so i had a better chance of getting the lightening, and just holding the flash and hitting it a couple times to show the truck....more flashes are in my near future, how i didnt burn up my sb-700 i have no clue lol


----------



## Geaux (Mar 5, 2012)

Future tip for flashing like that.  Do rear-curtain flashing, flashing the truck in the beginning of the shutter won't do you any good.  Focus your strobes towards the end of the shutter.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 6, 2012)

the shots are pretty good I really like the last one. #2 I think miss focused on the truck which I thought was supposed to be you subject not the wheel. Over all not bad bro shame yer boy totaly screwed up what could of been a classic by slammin it but thats for another forum and to each their own right.....?


----------

